# Cooper all grown up :)



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Hi, I haven't been on here in months and months! I don't even know if anyone here is the same as when I was active. But, I did want to show anyone I used to chat with Cooper all grown up.  He is a fantastic little dog and we love him. My other two, Jazz and Bonnie, are his best buddies, but he is actually the boss! That is a good thing since he is 15 inches tall and about 14 pounds. :act-up: 

Cooper- no longer in show coat. His head hair needs to grow a lot more, but I am enjoying not taking care of any long coats! I trimmed his ears, they were sooooo long. He is 17 months old now.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Outwest, he is stunning! We miss seeing you, hope all is well with you and yours!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

welcome back! love seeing cooper again. did he show? finish his championship? share the details, please.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey Lady! Wondered what happened to you! Cooper certainly looks different! But he's still gorgeous! What a beautiful coat he has! Hope to see and hear more from you!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Awe, thanks N21 I miss seeing you, too! I hope Misha is doing well.

Yes, he is a champion. Thanks you looking at my little fellow! Maybe I will dig up a couple in his continental. i don't know if I ever posted any?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Lovely to see you! Cooper is a little hunk! LOVE his breadth of chest!!! I wondered too...did he finish?


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Hey, I remember Cooper when he was an inky black puppy. He was in the show ring last I heard...


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

What a cute guy!!! I would also love to see an update of jazz and Bonnie. I was never a member while you were here but I stalked your dogs, especially Bonnie


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi Outwest! Cooper looks wonderful - look at that glossy coat!! Congratulations on the Championship!!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

I too loved your Bonnie. Pics please out west!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Outwest! Wonderful to see you and Cooper around here again. Lots of pics, pretty please?


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Long time, no see! Cooper looks great, but C'mon, we needs pics of the whole crew now!

--Q


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Welcome back! I loved your updates on your very special young man! Did he get anymore points towards his GCH? Are you going to keep trying when his coat grows back out? He is so spectacular looking, I remember how quickly he got his Ch. He looks fantastic no matter the coat!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Hi Outwest! I missed seeing your posts here. I hope you stick around. Cooper is just stunning. Congrats on the championship.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Nice to have you back! Cooper is still adorable!

Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

aaahh...you guys make me miss it here.  Here is a picture of miss Bonnie and one of Jazz. They all get along really well and i feel fortunate about that. Cooper is half way to his Grand Champion, with all his competition wins and two majors, but suddenly he decided that showing was kinda boring. LOL He is a beautiful little dog, but the last several shows he plodded around the ring like, "do I hafta?" He was not enjoying it. Against other super sparkly, dynamite little minis it felt impossible. The thing I loved about him as a tiny puppy was that he was not hyper at all. He was calm and sweet and very playful. He is still all those things, which I love and makes him super great to live with. i decided he didn't need to get his grand.  Today he played at the dog park- which would have been impossible in show coat. 

here is a picture of Bonnie and one of cooper in his continental. i can't find a recent of Jazz. I will have to take some!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

PS Here is a recent Bonnie story. Cooper was hoarding all the chews. Bonnie went over to the toy basket and picked out a toy. She brought it over to Cooper and shook it at him and backed up. He loves that toy. She shook again and dropped the toy. He dashed over to get it and she swooped in, grabbed a chew and trotted off all proud of herself. Cooper didn't even realize what had happened.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Bonnie is a smarty pants! Lol


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

WOW! Cooper's fierce . Just such a truly outstanding Miniature. What a commanding presence he has, and yes, what a chest to go with it! I don't recall who is your breeder, but s/he must be very proud.

Cooper is so happy, too !


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Just fantastic in that Conti! What an incredible little dog. To bad he didnt like showing anymore, but we love them for what they are!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Here is my favorite win picture of cooper.  this was right before he turned a year old:









That is his breeder Charlene.  She has fabulous minis!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Congratulations on your Champion! Deets please on that exciting experience. Cooper is such a dream Poodle. Did he love the show circuit?


----------

